# Coordination Set One



## Kodora (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello all --

 I'm going over coordination set one (both right and left sides), and just wanted to clear something up:  when you are doing the set on the RIGHT SIDE, do you start by going into a right neutral bow (toes facing 45 degrees left) and start the first block with your right fist?  Then, after the two block/kick combos, do you side-cover CLOCKWISE to your right each time, keeping the right foot as an anchor?  And for the LEFT version, you do just the opposite, only counter-clockwise?

 Also, when you do both sides, which goes first, the LEFT or the RIGHT?  Or does it matter?

 (I know, I know.  This is pretty simple.  But sometimes I've noticed my  lower-belt friends and I get all mixed up with this and just wondered what the consensus was out there....)


 Thanks!

 Kodora


----------



## parkerkarate (Jul 13, 2005)

Kodora said:
			
		

> Hello all --
> 
> I'm going over coordination set one (both right and left sides), and just wanted to clear something up:  when you are doing the set on the RIGHT SIDE, do you start by going into a right neutral bow (toes facing 45 degrees left) and start the first block with your right fist?  Then, after the two block/kick combos, do you side-cover CLOCKWISE to your right each time, keeping the right foot as an anchor?  And for the LEFT version, you do just the opposite, only counter-clockwise?
> 
> ...



When you start from the very begining after the salutation, step back with your right foot towards 6 o'clock into a left neutral bow. Do a left vertical outward block, from there you do both sides (the punchinf and kicking combs). Than step towrds 3 o'clock with you right foot and do the same combonations over again.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 14, 2005)

Ditto, what he said.

 Here it a link to it on my site:

http://kenpo-texas.com/kenposets

 -Michael


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 14, 2005)

I was taught that you would step _away _from the theoretical attacker because you can't see what is coming past your last punching arm, so that would say starting with stepping back with the right foot you would turn anti clockwise, and starting with stepping back with the left foot you would turn clockwise.

Hope this makes sense.:asian:


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 14, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> When you start from the very begining after the salutation, step back with your right foot towards 6 o'clock into a left neutral bow. Do a left vertical outward block, from there you do both sides (the punchinf and kicking combs). Than step towrds 3 o'clock with you right foot and do the same combonations over again.


Yep, that's the only way I've seen it done.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Kodora (Jul 15, 2005)

So when demonstrating coordination set one on both sides, the LEFT side (counterclockwise, etc) is performed first.....?  And if so, what about other katas?  Should they start on the left, as well?  



 Thanks again,


 Kodora


----------



## MJS (Jul 15, 2005)

Kodora said:
			
		

> So when demonstrating coordination set one on both sides, the LEFT side (counterclockwise, etc) is performed first.....?



Yes, the left side is done first.



> And if so, what about other katas?  Should they start on the left, as well?



It depends on the kata.  Others such as Short 2, will begin on the right side.

Mike


----------



## Kodora (Jul 15, 2005)

Hum!  I wonder why there's no conformity?  Is it because of the nature of the attacks? Or because "that's just the way it was done when we learned it"....?


 --Kodora


----------



## Kenpobuff (Jul 15, 2005)

I have found that the sets start with the left or right side (kicking,sparring,blocking,etc). As described Coordination set 1 starts in a left foot forward stance as well as Coordination set 2.  Forms through long 3 start with the right side forward either stepping back for forms short and long 1 or forward for short and long 2 & 3.

At least that's how I remember but I haven't learned every variation.

Steve


----------



## Doc (Jul 18, 2005)

Kodora said:
			
		

> Hello all --
> 
> I'm going over coordination set one (both right and left sides), and just wanted to clear something up:  when you are doing the set on the RIGHT SIDE, do you start by going into a right neutral bow (toes facing 45 degrees left) and start the first block with your right fist?  Then, after the two block/kick combos, do you side-cover CLOCKWISE to your right each time, keeping the right foot as an anchor?  And for the LEFT version, you do just the opposite, only counter-clockwise?
> 
> ...


I was taught by Mr. Parker you begin the same as "Long One." Left foot back to right neutral bow, and block with the right arm. Now you counter with the lead arm as opposed to the reverse in Long One. Additionally also like Long One the set begins and rotates counterclockwise pivoting on the left foot.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry Doc, I was taught the right steps back for the right side.  Same source, but not a private lesson or anything, just a seminar, and just the first 4 or 5 "Sets."  Differents stuff to different people at different times.  But you learn the fundamentals whichever side you start with IMHO.

 -Michael


----------



## Doc (Jul 19, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Sorry Doc, I was taught the right steps back for the right side.  Same source, but not a private lesson or anything, just a seminar, and just the first 4 or 5 "Sets."  Differents stuff to different people at different times.  But you learn the fundamentals whichever side you start with IMHO.
> 
> -Michael


I agree. What you get out of it is the name of game. If you learn the lesson, it doesn't matter as long as your group does it the same for consistency. Right on Big Mike.


----------



## Kodora (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm just gonna practice and practice and make sure I can start this set on either side; that way, I won't get all turned around and confused if an instructor decides they want to see left or right first.




 Thanks,


 Kodora


----------

